# Any pointers please



## Jerodspc (Aug 31, 2015)

Draw looks good Maybe square your body a little more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond14 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks. I thought I might be a little short. I'm no expert and always open for suggestions.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

DL is not short. You are leaning back a little which is usually a sign that it's a bit long. However, in your case it looks like it's pretty good now, but not short. You might try experimenting with very small changes in DL. Decrease it by a couple of twists, shoot it a couple of weeks and see if you are more or less accurate. If more accurate, decrease it a couple more twists, if not go back to where you were and perhaps lengthen it a couple of twists.

IMO you are close enough that we can't see any problems from a photo. It's up to you to do any fine tuning. 

Being comfortable with a DL is not a sign that it is right for you. Comfortable is just what we are used to doing.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Good call Allen. Comfortable does not mean correct. Draw length is like a hinge release - a little bit goes a long way.


----------



## Diamond14 (Mar 1, 2014)

Never had really formal coaching. I live in Pell City , Alabama. Any coaches near me? Or inline coaches that are willing to give lessons to an old shooter wanting reformation?


----------

